# Chinese Names of Postures



## Dronak

As requested by disciple in another thread, I'm going to list the Chinese names of tai chi postures in a couple of forms.  The first one will be the shortest -- the 24 posture simplified form.  Names taken from _Tai Chi Chuan, 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications_ by Master Liang, Shou-Yu and Wu, Wen-Ching.

24 Posture Taijiquan (Ershisishi Taijiquan)
Simplified Taijiquan (Jianhua Taijiquan)

1.  Commencing (Qishi)
2.  Part the Wild Horse's Mane (Yema Fenzong)
3.  White Crane Spreads Its Wings (Baihe Liangchi)
4.  Brush Knee and Step Forward (Louxi Aobu)
5.  Playing the Lute (Shouhui Pipa)
6.  Reverse Reeling Forearm (Daojuan Gong)
7.  Left Grasp Sparrow's Tail (Zuolan Quewei)
8.  Right Grasp Sparrow's Tail (Youlan Quewei)
9.  Single Whip (Danbian)
10.  Wave Hands Like Clouds (Yunshou)
11.  Single Whip (Danbian)
12.  High Pat on Horse (Gaotan Ma)
13.  Right Heel Kick (You Dengjiao)
14.  Strike to Ears with Both Fists (Shuangfeng Guaner)
15.  Turn Body and Left Heel Kick (Zhuanshen Zuo Dengjiao)
16.  Left Lower Body and Stand on One Leg (Zuo Xiashi Duli)
17.  Right Lower Body and Stand on One Leg (You Xiashi Duli)
18.  Shuttle Back and Forth (Chuansuo)
19.  Needle at Sea Bottom (Haidizhen)
20.  Fan Through Back (Shan Tong Bei)
21.  Turn Body, Deflect, Parry, and Punch (Zhuanshen Banlanchui)
22.  Appears Closed (Rufeng Sibi)
23.  Cross Hands (Shizishou)
24.  Closing (Shoushi)


----------



## disciple

Thanks a lot! Can't wait for the next chapter 

salute
:asian:


----------



## Dronak

I'm working my way up from the shortest to the longest.  Next one up is the 48 posture form.  As last time, the names taken from _Tai Chi Chuan, 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications_ by Master Liang, Shou-Yu and Wu, Wen-Ching.

48 Posture Taijiquan (Sishibashi Taijiquan)
* Commencing (Qishi)
1.  White Crane Spreads Its Wings (Baihe Liangchi)
2.  Left Brush Knee and Step Forward (Zuo Louxi Aobu)
3.  Left Single Whip (Zuo Danbian)
4.  Left Lute Posture (Zuo Pipashi)
5.  Roll Back and Press Posture (Lujishi)
6.  Left Deflect, Parry, and Punch (Zuo Banlanchui)
7.  Left Ward Off, Roll Back, Press, and Push (Zuo Penglujian)
8.  Lean on a Diagonal (Xieshenkao)
9.  Fist Under Elbow (Zhoudichui)
10.  Reverse Reeling Forearm (Daojuan Gong)
11.  Turn Body and Thrust Palm (Zhuanshen Tuizhang)
12.  Right Lute Posture (You Pipashi)
13.  Brush Knee and Punch Down (Louxi Caichui)
14.  White Snake Spits Poison (Baishe Tuxin)
15.  Slap Foot and Tame the Tiger (Paijiao Fuhu)
16.  Left Diagonal Back Fist (Zuopie Shenchui)
17.  Piercing Fist and Lower Body (Chuanquan Xiashi)
18.  Stand on One Leg and Prop Up Palm (Duli Chengzhang)
19.  Right Single Whip (You Danbian)
20.  Right Wave Hands Like Clouds (You Yunshou)
21.  Left and Right Part the Horse's Mane (Zuoyou Fenzong)
22.  High Pat on Horse (Gaotan Ma)
23.  Right Heel Kick (You Dengjiao)
24.  Strike to Ears with Both Fists (Shuangfeng Guaner)
25.  Left Heel Kick (Zuo Dengjiao)
26.  Cover Hand and Strike with Fist (Yanshou Liaoquan)
27.  Needle at Sea Bottom (Haidizhen)
28.  Fan Through Back (Shan Tong Bei)
29.  Right and Left Toe Kick (Zuoyou Fenjiao)
30.  Brush Knee and Step Forward (Louxi Aobu)
31.  Step Forward, Grab, and Punch (Shangbu Qinda)
32.  Appears Closed (Rufeng Sibi)
33.  Left Wave Hands Like Clouds (Zuo Yunshou)
34.  Right Diagonal Back Fist (Youpie Shenchui)
35.  Left and Right Shuttle Back and Forth (Zuoyou Chuansuo)
36.  Step Back and Spear Palm (Tuibu Chuanzhang)
37.  Insubstantial Stance and Press Palm Down (Xubu Yazhang)
38.  Stand on One Leg and Lift Palm (Duli Tuozhang)
39.  Lean in Horse Stance (Mabukao)
40.  Turn Body and Large Roll Back (Zhuanshen Dalu)
41.  Scoop Palm and Lower Body (Liaozhang Xiashi)
42.  Step Forward and Cross Punch (Shangbu Shiziquan)
43.  Stand on One Leg and Ride the Tiger (Duli Kuahu)
44.  Turn Body and Sweep Lotus (Zhuanshen Bailian)
45.  Pull the Bow and Shoot the Tiger (Wangong Shehu)
46.  Right Deflect, Parry, and Punch (You Banlanchui)
47.  Right Ward Off, Roll Back, Press, and Push (You Penglujian)
48.  Cross Hands (Shizishou)
* Closing (Shoushi)


----------



## arnisador

Here are the names in English as I was given them:

1. Begin Form
2. Parting the Wild Horse's mane
3. White Stork Flaps Its Wings
4. Brush Knee twist Step
5. Hand Strums the Lute (Play Pipa)
6. Left and Right Step Back (Step Back to Drive Away (or Repulse) the Monkey)
7. Grasping the Bird's Tail Left (Grasp the Swallow's Tail)
8. Grasping the Bird's Tail Rightt (Grasp the Swallow's Tail)
9. The Single Whip
10. Cloud Arms (Wave Hands Like Clouds)
11. The Single Whip
12. On Right--High Pat the Horse
13. Raise Right Leg (Separate Right)
14. Strike Ears With Fists
15. Raise Left Leg (Separate Left)
16. Golden Cockerel Stands on One Leg Left (Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg)
17. Golden Cockerel Stands on One Leg Right (Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg)
18. Jade Girl Works at the Shuttle (Jade Girl Works the Shuttle)
19. Needle at the Bottom of the Sea
20. Fan through the Back
21. Step Up, Parry and Punch (Parry and Punch)
22. As If You Were Shutting a Door (As If Shutting a Door)
23. Cross Hands
24. End Form

The names in parentheses are the ways they were often said in class (on audiotapes that had the music we practiced to) where it differs from what's on the form. Another term was sometimes used for #20 but I cannot recall it just now.


----------



## Dronak

Yeah, I'm sure there are various English translations for the same Chinese names.  For the most part, yours are pretty similar to the ones I wrote or what I've heard before.  I also think you're right about "Fan Through (the) Back".  I'm pretty sure I've heard it as something else, too.  I looked in some books and the only other things I could find were "Flash Arms" and "Dodge, then Extend Arm" or something like that.  Neither of those sounds like what I thought I heard before, but oh well.


----------



## Dronak

There's nothing going on here tonight, so I figured I might as well do this now and get it out of the way.    Here's the Yang style long form as taken from _Taijiquan, Classical Yang Style_ by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming.  The book also generally describes what the Chinese words mean in the brief descriptions of the postures when they're introduced.  It can be interesting stuff if you want to know a bit more about the translation, but I'm not copying all that, too.    I'm sure I've mentioned counting difference before, so the amount may be different from what you're used to, but the names and order ought to be the same.

Yang Style Taijiquan Sequence (Traditional Long Form)
1.  Beginning (Taiji Qi Shi)
2.  Grasp the Sparrow's Tail:  Right (You Lan Que Wei)
3.  Grasp the Sparrow's Tail:  Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
4.  Wardoff (Peng)
5.  Rollback (Lu)
6.  Press (Ji)
7.  Push Forward (An)
8.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
9.  Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
10.  The Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
11.  Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
12.  Play the Guitar (Shou Hui Pi Pa)
13.  Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
14.  Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Right (You Lou Xi Yao Bu)
15.  Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
16.  Play the Guitar (Shou Hui Pi Pa)
17.  Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
18.  Twist Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
19.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
20.  Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
21.  Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
22.  Close Taiji (He Taiji)
* End of the First Part
Transition Form (Guo Du Shi)
23.  Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
24.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
25.  Punch Under the Elbow (Zhou Di Kan Chui)
26.  Step Back and Repulse the Monkey:  Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
27.  Step Back and Repulse the Monkey:  Right (You Dao Nian Hou)
28.  Step Back and Repulse the Monkey:  Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
29.  Diagonal Flying (Xie Fei Shi)
30.  Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
31.  The Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
32.  Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
33.  Pick Up the Needle from the Sea Bottom (Hai Di Lao Zhen)
34.  Fan Back (Shan Tong Bei)
35.  Turn, Twist Body, and Circle the Fist (Zhuan Shen Pie Shen Chui)
36.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
37.  Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Pu [I think it's actually Shang Bu], Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
38.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
39.  Wave Hands in the Clouds:  Right (You Yun Shou)
40.  Wave Hands in the Clouds:  Left (Zuo Yun Shou)
41.  Wave Hands in the Clouds:  Right (You Yun Shou)
42.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
43.  Stand High to Search Out the Horse (Gao Tan Ma)
44.  Separate Right Foot (You Fen Jiao)
45.  Separate Left Foot (Zuo Fen Jiao)
46.  Turn and Kick with the Heel (90 degrees) (Zhuan Shen Deng Jiao)
47.  Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
48.  Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Right (You Lou Xi Yao Bu)
49.  Step Forward and Strike Down with the Fist (Jin Bu Zai Chui)
50.  Turn, Twist Body, and Circle the Fist (Zhuan Shen Pie Shen Chui)
51.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
52.  Kick Right (You Ti Jiao)
53.  Strike the Tiger:  Right (You Da Hu)
54.  Strike the Tiger:  Left (Zuo Da Hu)
55.  Kick Right (You Ti Jiao)
56.  Attack the Ears with the Fists (Shuang Feng Guan Er)
57.  Kick Left (Zuo Ti Jiao)
58.  Turn and Kick with the Heel (270 degrees) (Zhuan Shen Deng Jiao)
59.  Twist Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
60.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
61.  Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
62.  Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
63.  Close Taiji (He Taiji)
* End of the Second Part
Transition Form (Guo Du Shi)
64.  Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
65.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
66.  The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane:  Right (You Ye Ma Fen Zong)
67.  The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane:  Left (Zuo Ye Ma Fen Zong)
68.  The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane:  Right (You Ye Ma Fen Zong)
69.  Grasp the Sparrow's Tail:  Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
70.  Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
71.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
72.  Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle:  Left (Zuo Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
73.  Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle:  Right (You Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
74.  Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle:  Left (Zuo Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
75.  Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle:  Right (You Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
76.  Grasp the Sparrow's Tail:  Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
77.  Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
78.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
79.  Wave Hands in the Clouds:  Right (You Yun Shou)
80.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
81.  Snake Creeps Down (She Shen Xia Shi)
82.  Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg:  Right (You Jin Ji Du Li)
83.  Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg:  Left (Zuo Jin Ji Du Li)
84.  Step Back and Repulse the Monkey:  Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
85.  Diagonal Flying (Xie Fei Shi)
86.  Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
87.  White Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
88.  Brush Knee and Step Forward:  Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
89.  Pick Up the Needle from the Sea Bottom (Hai Di Lao Zhen)
90.  Fan Back (Shan Tong Bei)
91.  White Snake Turns Its Body and Spits Poison (Zhuan Shen Bai She Tu Xin)
92.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
93.  Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Bu, Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
94.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
95.  Wave Hands in the Clouds:  Right (You Yun Shou)
96.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
97.  Stand High to Search Out the Horse (Gao Tan Ma)
98.  Cross Hands (Shi Zi Shou)
99.  Turn and Kick (Zhuan Shen Shi Zi Tui)
100.  Brush Knee and Punch Down (Lou Xi Zhi Dang Chui)
101.  Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Bu, Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
102.  Single Whip (Dan Bian)
103.  Snake Creeps Down (She Shen Xia Shi)
104.  Step Forward to the Seven Stars (Shang Bu Qi Xing)
105.  Step Back and Ride the Tiger (Tui Bu Kua Hu)
106.  Turn the Body and Sweep the Lotus with the Leg (Zhuan Shen Bai Lian)
107.  Draw the Bow and Shoot the Tiger (Wan Gong She Hu)
108.  Twist the Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
109.  Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
110.  Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
111.  Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
112.  Close Taiji (He Taiji)
113.  Return to Original Stance (Taiji Huan Yuan)

I don't think I have Chinese names for other forms, but I can check if there's another specific form you want.  Hopefully this thread is helpful.


----------



## disciple

It's been really helpful for me. Thanks a lot Dronak!
If you could just copy the whole book...J/K  

salute
:asian:


----------



## Rachael

This information is really great, but does anyone know of a list of the names of Tai Chi postures such as this one (ie in Pinyin with an English translation) but with the Chinese characters (not simplified!!) too? Specifcally for the 13, 24, 42 and 32 forms, as these are the ones I've learned. Any info/links to sites etc would be really appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## marlon

Dronak said:


> There's nothing going on here tonight, so I figured I might as well do this now and get it out of the way.  Here's the Yang style long form as taken from _Taijiquan, Classical Yang Style_ by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming. The book also generally describes what the Chinese words mean in the brief descriptions of the postures when they're introduced. It can be interesting stuff if you want to know a bit more about the translation, but I'm not copying all that, too.  I'm sure I've mentioned counting difference before, so the amount may be different from what you're used to, but the names and order ought to be the same.
> 
> Yang Style Taijiquan Sequence (Traditional Long Form)
> 1. Beginning (Taiji Qi Shi)
> 2. Grasp the Sparrow's Tail: Right (You Lan Que Wei)
> 3. Grasp the Sparrow's Tail: Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
> 4. Wardoff (Peng)
> 5. Rollback (Lu)
> 6. Press (Ji)
> 7. Push Forward (An)
> 8. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 9. Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
> 10. The Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
> 11. Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 12. Play the Guitar (Shou Hui Pi Pa)
> 13. Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 14. Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward: Right (You Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 15. Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 16. Play the Guitar (Shou Hui Pi Pa)
> 17. Twist Body, Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 18. Twist Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
> 19. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 20. Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
> 21. Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
> 22. Close Taiji (He Taiji)
> * End of the First Part
> Transition Form (Guo Du Shi)
> 23. Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 24. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 25. Punch Under the Elbow (Zhou Di Kan Chui)
> 26. Step Back and Repulse the Monkey: Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
> 27. Step Back and Repulse the Monkey: Right (You Dao Nian Hou)
> 28. Step Back and Repulse the Monkey: Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
> 29. Diagonal Flying (Xie Fei Shi)
> 30. Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
> 31. The Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
> 32. Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 33. Pick Up the Needle from the Sea Bottom (Hai Di Lao Zhen)
> 34. Fan Back (Shan Tong Bei)
> 35. Turn, Twist Body, and Circle the Fist (Zhuan Shen Pie Shen Chui)
> 36. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 37. Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Pu [I think it's actually Shang Bu], Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 38. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 39. Wave Hands in the Clouds: Right (You Yun Shou)
> 40. Wave Hands in the Clouds: Left (Zuo Yun Shou)
> 41. Wave Hands in the Clouds: Right (You Yun Shou)
> 42. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 43. Stand High to Search Out the Horse (Gao Tan Ma)
> 44. Separate Right Foot (You Fen Jiao)
> 45. Separate Left Foot (Zuo Fen Jiao)
> 46. Turn and Kick with the Heel (90 degrees) (Zhuan Shen Deng Jiao)
> 47. Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 48. Brush Knee and Step Forward: Right (You Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 49. Step Forward and Strike Down with the Fist (Jin Bu Zai Chui)
> 50. Turn, Twist Body, and Circle the Fist (Zhuan Shen Pie Shen Chui)
> 51. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 52. Kick Right (You Ti Jiao)
> 53. Strike the Tiger: Right (You Da Hu)
> 54. Strike the Tiger: Left (Zuo Da Hu)
> 55. Kick Right (You Ti Jiao)
> 56. Attack the Ears with the Fists (Shuang Feng Guan Er)
> 57. Kick Left (Zuo Ti Jiao)
> 58. Turn and Kick with the Heel (270 degrees) (Zhuan Shen Deng Jiao)
> 59. Twist Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
> 60. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 61. Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
> 62. Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
> 63. Close Taiji (He Taiji)
> * End of the Second Part
> Transition Form (Guo Du Shi)
> 64. Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 65. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 66. The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane: Right (You Ye Ma Fen Zong)
> 67. The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane: Left (Zuo Ye Ma Fen Zong)
> 68. The Wild Horse Parts Its Mane: Right (You Ye Ma Fen Zong)
> 69. Grasp the Sparrow's Tail: Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
> 70. Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 71. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 72. Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle: Left (Zuo Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
> 73. Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle: Right (You Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
> 74. Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle: Left (Zuo Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
> 75. Fair Lady Weaves with Shuttle: Right (You Yu Nu Chuan Suo)
> 76. Grasp the Sparrow's Tail: Left (Zuo Lan Que Wei)
> 77. Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 78. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 79. Wave Hands in the Clouds: Right (You Yun Shou)
> 80. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 81. Snake Creeps Down (She Shen Xia Shi)
> 82. Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg: Right (You Jin Ji Du Li)
> 83. Golden Rooster Stands on One Leg: Left (Zuo Jin Ji Du Li)
> 84. Step Back and Repulse the Monkey: Left (Zuo Dao Nian Hou)
> 85. Diagonal Flying (Xie Fei Shi)
> 86. Lift Hands to the Up Posture (Ti Shou Shang Shi)
> 87. White Crane Spreads Its Wings (Bai He Liang Chi)
> 88. Brush Knee and Step Forward: Left (Zuo Lou Xi Yao Bu)
> 89. Pick Up the Needle from the Sea Bottom (Hai Di Lao Zhen)
> 90. Fan Back (Shan Tong Bei)
> 91. White Snake Turns Its Body and Spits Poison (Zhuan Shen Bai She Tu Xin)
> 92. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 93. Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Bu, Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 94. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 95. Wave Hands in the Clouds: Right (You Yun Shou)
> 96. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 97. Stand High to Search Out the Horse (Gao Tan Ma)
> 98. Cross Hands (Shi Zi Shou)
> 99. Turn and Kick (Zhuan Shen Shi Zi Tui)
> 100. Brush Knee and Punch Down (Lou Xi Zhi Dang Chui)
> 101. Step Forward, Wardoff, Rollback, Press, and Push Forward (Shang Bu, Peng, Lu, Ji, An)
> 102. Single Whip (Dan Bian)
> 103. Snake Creeps Down (She Shen Xia Shi)
> 104. Step Forward to the Seven Stars (Shang Bu Qi Xing)
> 105. Step Back and Ride the Tiger (Tui Bu Kua Hu)
> 106. Turn the Body and Sweep the Lotus with the Leg (Zhuan Shen Bai Lian)
> 107. Draw the Bow and Shoot the Tiger (Wan Gong She Hu)
> 108. Twist the Body and Circle the Fist (Pie Shen Chui)
> 109. Step Forward, Deflect Downward, Parry and Punch (Jin Bu Ban Lan Chui)
> 110. Seal Tightly (Ru Feng Si Bi)
> 111. Embrace the Tiger and Return to the Mountain (Bao Hu Gui Shan)
> 112. Close Taiji (He Taiji)
> 113. Return to Original Stance (Taiji Huan Yuan)
> 
> I don't think I have Chinese names for other forms, but I can check if there's another specific form you want. Hopefully this thread is helpful.


 

i do not have 23 or 64 or 111
79 , 84 ,and 95 i have as five times or seven each
i am not sure of 97

thanks for all this though

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks I will have to look at the long form in greater detail later and thanks for 24.

Here is Chen Laojia yilu and erlu for anyone that might be interested

Chen Laojia Yilu

I. Beginning Posture of Taijiquan (Taiji Qi Shi) 
2. Pounding the Mortar (Jin Gang Dao Dui) 
3. Lazily Tying One's Coat (Lan Za Yi) 
4. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng SiBi) 
5. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
6. Pounding the Mortar (Jin Gang Dao Dui) 
7. White Goose Spreading It's Wings (Bai E Liang Chi) 
8. Diagonal Posture (Xie Xing) 
9. Holding Up the Knee (Lou Xi) 
10. Stepping to Both Sides (Ao Bu) 
11. Diagonal Posture (Xie Xing) 
12. Holding Up the Knee (Lou Xi) 
13. Stepping to Both Sides (Ao Bu) 
14. Cover Fist and Punch (Yan Shou Gong Quan) 
15. Pounding the Mortar (Jin Gang Dao Dui) 
16. Hit and Drape Fist Over Body (Pie Shen Quan) 
17. Blue Dragon Flying out of the Water (Qing Long Chu Shui) 
18. Pushing with Both Hands (Shuang Tui Shou) 
19. Fist Under the Elbow (Zhou Di Kan Quan) 
20. Stepping Back and Whirling the Arms (Dao Juan Gong) 
21. White Goose Spreading It's Wings (Bai E Liang Chi) 
22. Diagonal Posture (Xie Xing) 
23. Turning Back with Arms Twining (Shan Tong Bei) 
24. Cover Fist and Punch (Yan Shou Gong Quan) 
25. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng Si Bi) 
26. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
27. Rolling Hands through the Clouds (Yun Shou) 
28. Patting the Horse's Back (Gao Tan Ma) 
29. Slapping the Right Foot (You Ca Jiao) 
30. Slapping the Left Foot (Zuo Ca Jiao) 
31. Kicking with the Left Heel (Zuo Deng Yi Gen) 
32. Walking Forward by Stepping to Both Sides (Qian Tang Ao Bu) 
33. Punching Toward the Ground (Ji Di Chui) 
34. Turning and Kicking Twice in the Air(Ti Er Qi) 
35. Protecting the Heart with the Fist (Hu Xin Quan) 
36. Whirlwind Kick (Xuan Feng Jiao) 
37. Kicking with the Right Heel (You Deng Yi Gen) 
38. Cover Fist and Punch (Yan Shou Gong Quan) 
39. Small Grab and Hit (Xiao Qin Da) 
40. Protecting the Head and Pushing the Mountain (Bao Tou Tui Shan) 
41. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng SiBi) 
42. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
43. Forward Technique (Qian Zhao) 
44. Backward Technique (Hou Zhao) 
45. Parting the Wild Horse's Mane (Ye Ma Fen Zong) 
46. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng Si Bi) 
47. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
48. Jade Maiden Working Her Loom (Yu Nu Chuan Suo) 
49. Lazily Tying One's Coat (Lan Za Yi) 
50. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng Si Bi) 
51. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
52. Rolling Hands Through the CIouds (¥un Shou) 
53. Swing the Foot and Drop Down (Bai Jiao Die Cha) 
54. Golden Rooster Standing on One Leg (Jin Ji Du Li) 
55. Stepping Back and Whirling the Arms (Dao Juan Gong) 
56. White Goose Spreading It's Wings (Bai E Liang Chi) 
57. Diagonal Posture (Xie Xing) 
58. Thming Back with Arms Twining (Shan Tong Bei) 
59. Cover Fist and Punch (Yan Shou Gong Quan) 
60. Sealing Six Avenues of Attack and Closing Four Sides (Liu Feng Si Bi) 
61. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
62. Rolling Hands Through the Clouds (Yun Shou) 
63. Patting the Horse's Back (Gao Tan Ma) 
64. Reverse Sweep with Right Leg Crossing (Shi Zi Jiao) 
65. Punch Toward the Crotch (Zhi Dang Chui) 
66. Ape Picking Fruit (Yuan Hou Tan Guo) 
67. Single Whip (Dan Bian) 
68. Dragon Rolling Downward (Que Di Long) 
69. Stepping Forward into Seven Stars Stance (Shang Bu Qi Xing) 
70. Stepping Backward into Riding Stance (Xia Bu Kua Gong) 
71. Turning Around and Sweeping With Both Legs (Zhuan Shen Shuang Bai Lian) 
72. Cannon Right Overhead (Dang Tou Puo) 
73. Pounding the Mortar (Jin Gang DaoDui) 
74. Closing Posture of Taijiquan (Shou Shi) 

Chen Laojia Erlu

1 Taiji Qi Shi Preparatory Form 
2 Jin Gong Dao Zhui Buddha's Warrior Attendant Pounds Mortar 
3 Lan Zha Yi Lazily Tying Coat 
4 Liu Feng Si Bi Six Sealing and Four Closing 
5 Dan Bian Single Whip 
6 Hu Xin Quan Protecting Heart 
7 Jin Bu Xie Xing Step Forward and Walk Obliquely 
8 Hui Tou Jin Gong DaoZhui Turn Head and Pound Mortar Like Warrior Attendant 
9 Qing Long Chu Shui Green Dragon Comes Out of Water 
10 Pie Shen Chuan Flinging the Body 
11 Zhan Shou Cutting Hands 
12 Zhi Dang Chui Punching the Groin 
13 Fan Shen Wu Xiu Turn Flowers Out and Brandish Sleeves 
14 Yan Shou Hong Chuan Hidden Thrust Punch 
15 Yao Lan Zhou Move and Hinder with Elbow 
16 Chuan Xin Zhou Elbow Hits Heart 
17 Da Yun Shou Big Cloud Hands 
18 Xiao Yun Shou Small Cloud Hands 
19 Yu Nu Chuan Shou Jade Girl Works Shuttles 
20 Dao Qi Lu Ride Animal in the Reverse Direction 
21 Yan Shou Hong Quan Hidden Thrust Punch 
22 Guo Bian Quan Wrap Crackers 
23 Shou Tou Shi Beast's Head Pose 
24 Pia Jia Zhi Splitting Pose 
25 Yan Shou Hong Quan Hidden Thrust Punch 
26 Fu Hu Tame Tiger 
27 Mao Men Hong The Hitting of Rubbing Eyebrow Makes Red 
28 Huang Long San Jiao Shui Yellow Dragon Stirs Water Three Times 
29 Zuo Chong Dash Leftward 
30 You Chong Dash Rightward 
31 Yan Shou Hong Chuan Hidden Thrust Punch 
32 Shao Tang Tui Sweeping Leg 
33 Yan Shou Hong Chuan Hidden Thrust Punch 
34 Quan Pao Quan Linking Cannons 
35 Yan Shou Hong Quan Hidden Thrust Punch 
36 Dao Cha Pound Crossed Wrists 
37 Zhuo Erh Hong Attack Twice with Left Forearm 
38 You Erh Hong Attack Twice with Right Forearm 
39 Hui Tong Dan Men Pao Turning Head Cannon 
40 Tai Ji Pao TaiJi Cannons 
41 You Lan Shou Twist Elbow 
42 Shun Lan Shou Smooth Elbow 
43 Wuo Di Pao The Cannon Out of the Bosom 
44 Hui Tou Jing Lan Zhi Ru Go Straight with Left Palm into the Well 
45 Jin Gong Dao Zhui Buddha's Warrior Attendant Pounds Mortar 
45 Tai Ji Shou Shi Closing Form


----------



## Dronak

Rachael said:


> does anyone know of a list of the names of Tai Chi postures such as this one (ie in Pinyin with an English translation) but with the Chinese characters (not simplified!!) too? Specifcally for the 13, 24, 42 and 32 forms, as these are the ones I've learned. Any info/links to sites etc would be really appreciated! Thank you!



The books I mentioned above both contain Chinese characters for the posture names, but I don't know if they're simplified or not.  That would cover the 24 posture form.  I don't have anything on the 42 posture form, and I'm not really familiar with 13 or 32 posture forms.  I can't type up the Chinese characters though.

On a quick web search, I also found http://www.innovativecomputers.ca/riverspringstaichi/default02.htm which looks like it has Chinese character names for the 24 posture form.  There's a 32 posture sword form at http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/sword32.htm#List.  If you do some more searching, you may find other sites and resources you can use.  I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Traditional Yang Style Slow Set - From Tung Hu Ling
In English/Chinese and Chracters

http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 1 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 2 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 3 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 4 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 5 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 6 12in.gif
http://www.chipellis.com/Writings/Moves Page 7 12in.gif


----------



## bonarien

Thanks for all the great information! I am new to Tai Chi (8 months) and I really enjoy it. I am convinced it will keep me healthy and help me to become a better martial artist.


----------

